# snook popper



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

Will this work in the glades??


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

It should work just fine, but remember that to fish poppers the conditions have to be just right. The window for us most days is barely the first two hours after dawn for poppers (and we use them must more for trout than snook). Still, when a bug gets popped by a snook - it pretty much will make your day....

Here's the bug we use the most when poppers are the choice...


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

How about this ??? Changed to an extra wide gap hook...Thanx for the insight Capt. I really appreciate your willingness to teach....jeff


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> How about this ???...


The first one, I was thinking was a Crease Fly variation but, the second one looks like a popper. I often prefer to just look at the picture and think about what fish the fly would inspire and not try to just figure out what the materials are.

It won't happen this week but, I'm feeling the need to tie that first one as a Crease fly. They are both very attractive flies, either way. As always, thanks for sharing patterns.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm a member of the crowd that believes most variations of poppers, and top water lures for that matter, are meant more to catch fishermen than fish, as the vast majority are white on the bottom and this is what the fish is most likely to see. Luckily this isn't the case for other flies and lures :
That being said, those certainly caught my eye.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> I'm a member of the crowd that believes most variations of poppers, and top water lures for that matter, are meant more to catch fishermen than fish, as the vast majority are white on the bottom and this is what the fish is most likely to see...


But, I bet you have more than one color in your tackle box.  

We use to have a saying about poppers, "Use any color... as long as it's yellow."

And to make one more contradictory statement about fishing colors, I have friends that can catch fish with one color and can NEVER catch a fish with the color that works for me.

Fly variety of color and shape and size and weight and material and brightness and eyes-v-no eyes, etc... ain't going away. I have yet to see one fly guy's fly box look like another guy's fly box. But, when I do, maybe I'll quit fishing.


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

Loll y'all are right for sure on all counts...admittedly I tie flies as much for my own enjoyment in creating them as I do to fish them...I haven't been tying that long maybe 3 years total on and off so I still love to tie just for the sake of making a cool looking fly lol...however I know that these particular color combinations are deadly on my home waters of the savannah river where I spend most of my time between occ. trips to the coast....but plain white bodies work as well as anything too! But they aint nearer as purty!


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

"But, I bet you have more than one color in your tackle box."
Of course I do! and hence the eye roll.
I also have to agree with Deepstep in that I tie as much for fun and making something pretty as I do to fish with what I make, so I do enjoy making lots of variety.
And Deep, the more I look at that 2nd popper, the more it reminds me of some king lures I've seen.


----------

